# Am I too old to learn the viola?



## Carol B

Here's the deal. I'm 55 years young and have played piano since I was about 8 years old. In high school, I play sax in the band along with dabbling with the clarinet and flute. However, the only instrument I still play is piano. My dream has always been to play in the community orchestra (a volunteer type of thing). Am I too old to learn viola so I can accomplish this? What do you folks with lots of experience think? Thanks for your input


----------



## nickgray

Not from experience, but from common sense: it's never too late to learn something. And since you play the piano you probably have a good sense of music and some knowledge of music theory, so the only real thing you need to learn is how to play the instrument (viola, in your case).


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Carol,

Never think that you are too old to learn a new instrument. I've had beginning organ students at age 60 who got good enough to sub for me when I needed time away from my church position. 

A community orchestra is probably a good thing to be involved with. I would, however, suggest you get a tutor or take a few lessons while in the learning mode. The Viola does read its own clef, too.


----------



## marval

Hi Carol,

Welcome to the forum, as to being too old to learn the viola, my answer would be no. After all you play other instruments so must have a good grasp of music. I would say go for it and good luck, enjoy yourself.


Margaret


----------



## Carol B

Thanks so much for the information! I'm very excited to make this my goal, and I appreciate your good wishes.

Carol B


----------



## jamzky

Never too old Carol, just takes practice. Go for it... good luck and enjoy


----------



## Alnitak

Hello Carol, and welcome aboard!

Making a bad joke, I'd said that you would have been too old to learn violin, but as far as the viola is concerned, there is nothing to worry about!


----------



## Lisztfreak

How about starting learning a musical instrument (the piano, let's say) for the first time in your 19th? Is that too late? It's me in question, I'd like to play something, and I wonder if I'm already too old now.


----------



## nickgray

Lisztfreak said:


> How about starting learning a musical instrument (the piano, let's say) for the first time in your 19th? Is that too late? It's me in question, I'd like to play something, and I wonder if I'm already too old now.


Um... Why not? It doesn't take too long to learn to play not-that-complicated pieces. You are probably too old to pursue a career (like playing some crazy etudes in Carnegie Hall or something), but just for playing for yourself? Nobody's too old for that.


----------



## Lisztfreak

nickgray said:


> Um... Why not? It doesn't take too long to learn to play not-that-complicated pieces. You are probably too old to pursue a career (like playing some crazy etudes in Carnegie Hall or something), but just for playing for yourself? Nobody's too old for that.


All right, thanks for encouragement, of course I'm not planning to be a new Richter or something, but for my own pleasure, I'd like to be able to play a few pieces.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Carol B said:


> Here's the deal. I'm 55 years young and have played piano since I was about 8 years old. In high school, I play sax in the band along with dabbling with the clarinet and flute. However, the only instrument I still play is piano. My dream has always been to play in the community orchestra (a volunteer type of thing). Am I too old to learn viola so I can accomplish this? What do you folks with lots of experience think? Thanks for your input


If you have a passion for music, want to play and instrument and already play the piano, you go for it.  Since you already exercise the part of your brain that involves music and have the hand eye coordination needed to play the piano, why not? I bet that you'll excel at the violin.


----------



## JTech82

The guitar is my primary instrument, but my secondary instrument is the piano. I wish I would have took up the oboe, alto saxophone, trumpet, french horn, etc. Is it too late for me? Of course not. It's never too late to learn anything.

Since you're obviously familiar with many instruments, it shouldn't be that hard for you, but I should warn you in saying that string instruments are like night and day compared to the piano, saxophone, clarinet, etc, but with hard work and dedication you'll become a good viola player. It's just going to take time, but since you're retired now you should just be enjoying yourself and do whatever your heart tells you to do.

Good luck to you and may the music flow out of you like a river.


----------



## Carol B

Thanks to all for the supportive answers! I have acquired an instrument and begin viola lessons tomorrow!


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Awesome! I wish you the best of luck in your musical endeavors.

PS: Once you start getting good, you'll have to make a youtube account and let us critique some of your perfomances.  I know that, at least for me, this always helps me with my technique.


----------



## eroique

See you in the Orchestra，fella!


----------



## Froglips

Never too old to learn anything. Life is all about the memories and the journeys, not necessarily the end result.


----------



## Conservationist

Carol B said:


> Am I too old to learn viola so I can accomplish this?


No, a thousand times no. Your brain works and your hands work. Go for it.


----------



## Dan Padilla

*Definitely not too old to start playing viola *

Aloha, as a member of the Honolulu Symphony, experienced music teacher and president of the Hawaii American String Teacher's Association, I think that you will have a great time learning to play the viola. Since you have played several instruments before, I think you will find that you can progress quite rapidly.

Choosing the right teacher is the most important factor in helping you quickly reach your goal of playing in a community orchestra. I would avoid a teacher who specializes in starting very you children (2-3 year olds) and produces "prodigy" type students. These teachers are very comfortable spending a lot of time -- sometimes years -- perfecting each step of the process. This is fine if the students is 3 years old and time is plentiful.

I suggest finding a teacher in your area who has spent time teaching beginning strings in a public school setting. This person typically starts kids who are in the 5th or 6th grade and is accustomed to having students read and perform in an orchestra setting right away. This sort of person will focus on the specific "orchestra skills" that you will need.

I hope this helps!!

With Warmest Aloha,

Dan Padilla
President, Hawaii String Teachers' Association
http://www.examiner.com/x-7007-Honolulu-Music-Examiner


----------



## Alchemycedar

Learning continues until death, if you are eager/willing to learn then you can learn how to play it. As long as you have a determination, it is easy to learn if you like what you are learning.


"You don't love someone for their mens wearhttp://www.suitsmen.co.uk/mens-coats/, or for their fancy car, but because they sing a song only you can hear."


----------



## voxfreak

You can always learn a new instrument. That is unless your hands are missing some fingers


----------



## h1478971

Carol B said:


> Here's the deal. I'm 55 years young and have played piano since I was about 8 years old. In high school, I play sax in the band along with dabbling with the clarinet and flute. However, the only instrument I still play is piano. My dream has always been to play in the community orchestra (a volunteer type of thing). Am I too old to learn viola so I can accomplish this? What do you folks with lots of experience think? Thanks for your input


One is never too old to learn a new instrument.


----------



## kennyshafard

No, you are never too old to learn new things!


----------



## Legato

You're eight years younger than I am and I began to learn the viola about 18 months ago. Enjoy!


----------



## Ukko

Not too old to learn the viola. Almost certainly too old to become one with it.


----------



## Keenamateur

*Keenamateur*

Carol-----certainly not. I started learning violin and reading music at 71 and am now progressing to viola which is a gorgeous sounding instrument. Rememeber you will be using the alto clef in viola but as you are a musician anyway----should be no problem.


----------



## Vesteralen

h1478971 said:


> One is never too old to learn a new instrument.


Now I'm getting up the courage to learn the oboe (an ill wind that nobody blows good, as I recall). Thanks


----------



## TrazomGangflow

You are never too old to learn


----------



## hawk

Vesteralen said:


> Now I'm getting up the courage to learn the oboe (an ill wind that nobody blows good, as I recall). Thanks


Are you learning baroque oboe or it's modern counterpart? I love oboe and began teaching myself to play a couple years ago then I learned of the baroque oboe and a new obsession was born. Don't have one yet, can't afford one, but I have not given up trying to find one. I check on e-bay hoping someone is selling a treasure for cheap money. What I found a little daunting with the modern one is the necessity to play with the right hand at the bottom. I play various types of flute, mostly end blown, and use my left hand at the bottom. An early classical flute (made~1830) joined my collection about a year ago. This new addition is forcing me to learn to switch hand positions. Man what a workout for the brain and interestingly a new window of creativity opened with the switch.
I also have a baroque flute which was made around 1830 too. This can be played with either hand at the bottom. I've been chatting with a maker of baroque oboes who suggested that back in the day musicians were not so stuck on hand position. It was not uncommon for the left hand to be at the bottom.

Overall I like the sound of the baroque oboe. I find it to be much warmer than the modern one but then again I like baroque music in general.


----------



## merseyside

Hi Carol

You're never too old to embark upon learing an insturment. I play in a community orchestra here in Liverpool and one of the great things is the age range. We have players ranging from 14 to 84 and many of the 'older' players have taken-the-plunge later in life and it's wonderful to see the pleasure you can achieve from music. I'd urge you to play with others as you'll receive much inspiration and it's a great learning experience. One of the most enlightening comments I've ever heard was from our conductor who, one eveing when we were all struggling over a particulary tricky piece, came out with 'don't worry about getting the notes right!'. Do it and enjoy it and best of luck !!

Jan


----------



## grixxviolist

nobody's too old for learning music.


----------



## Jaws

No reason why anybody at any age won't get to any standard on any instrument. All you need is plenty of time. There is a very common myth in the classical music world that you have to start young to be any good. It is a myth. If you want to play the piano, start. No one can tell how good they are going to get until they start.


----------



## Jaws

I have a musical instrument library that lends instruments to adult starters. So far my oldest viola borrower was in his 80s when he started. There have been several 60 plus borrowers. I think that makes you young as a beginner viola player?


----------

